# OMG! Have just found out I AM pregnant - just weeks after having implant out!!!



## purpleposting

Hi!

Went to docs the other day due to knee problem and lack of period, so doc said he would do test, to which I said fine, but as I'd been testing lots(!) and got BFNs up til now, I wasn't hoding my breath. Today I got a phone call back from the nurse saying it's positive!

:bfp: :happydance:

I had my last 'period' on the 28th December and I had the implant taken out on the 11th January, 5 1/2 weeks ago! I haven't had any period in that time, but was getting neg results, I stopped testing a couple of weeks ago.
Since then I've felt queasy all the time, but put it down to hormones after implanon removal, how wrong was I!

So, do I work out my dates from the 28th December? Or is there no way of telling as the implant was in at that time?
Also I've had two tiny tiny brown spots this morning - is that normal? My OH and I have had so much stress lately, we are so happy that I am pregnant, but just so worried now too that the stress may have hurt littly.


----------



## PrayerfulHope

Any time you get spotting during pregnancy you need to call your doctor, just in case.

Congrats though!! sticky :dust:!!! :happydance:

You should post this in BFP announcements forum though, as some girls here are quite sensitive.


----------



## purpleposting

Oh sorry, I am sorry. I will post there. I just thought that it would give hope to those who have had implants out and were trying for a baby. I've had a lot of support on here while I've been umming and ahhing over hopeful symptoms, so thank you to those who have offered advice and their thoughts.
Good luck for those still trying, don't give up hope, sending lots of babydust to you all,
x


----------



## scs

purpleposting said:


> Oh sorry, I am sorry. I will post there. I just thought that it would give hope to those who have had implants out and were trying for a baby. I've had a lot of support on here while I've been umming and ahhing over hopeful symptoms, so thank you to those who have offered advice and their thoughts.
> Good luck for those still trying, don't give up hope, sending lots of babydust to you all,
> x

I had a "period" around 1st Feb and had my implant removed on 4th. I didn't have periods when I was on it so I have no idea when to expect AF. Me and OH are desperately TTC though. Tested yesterday and BFN. Bit soon I know. Thankyou for giving me hope though. Not sure when I should test again.

xx


----------



## Hayz9399

congratulations, its SO nice to hear a happy story about ttc. Wishing you a happy & healthy pregnancy, all the best


----------



## pink_bow

congrats! xx


----------



## nickyb6969

scs said:


> purpleposting said:
> 
> 
> Oh sorry, I am sorry. I will post there. I just thought that it would give hope to those who have had implants out and were trying for a baby. I've had a lot of support on here while I've been umming and ahhing over hopeful symptoms, so thank you to those who have offered advice and their thoughts.
> Good luck for those still trying, don't give up hope, sending lots of babydust to you all,
> x
> 
> I had a "period" around 1st Feb and had my implant removed on 4th. I didn't have periods when I was on it so I have no idea when to expect AF. Me and OH are desperately TTC though. Tested yesterday and BFN. Bit soon I know. Thankyou for giving me hope though. Not sure when I should test again.
> 
> xxClick to expand...

oh congrats :) that does give us hope i too i had my implant out 1st feb and no a/f whilst on it or since :wacko: so i gonna wait till the 1st march to even think about testing....i did ovulate tho!ewcm and pains from both sides on day 14 so :shrug: we'll have to wait and see lol :shrug:
congrats again hun :hugs:and
scs we're in the same boat i think lol :hugs::hugs:


----------



## BellaBlu

Congrats hun! :flower: That's amazing. Wishing you a happy & healthy 9 months or so! :happydance:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Congrats


----------



## scs

nickyb6969 said:


> scs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> purpleposting said:
> 
> 
> Oh sorry, I am sorry. I will post there. I just thought that it would give hope to those who have had implants out and were trying for a baby. I've had a lot of support on here while I've been umming and ahhing over hopeful symptoms, so thank you to those who have offered advice and their thoughts.
> Good luck for those still trying, don't give up hope, sending lots of babydust to you all,
> x
> 
> I had a "period" around 1st Feb and had my implant removed on 4th. I didn't have periods when I was on it so I have no idea when to expect AF. Me and OH are desperately TTC though. Tested yesterday and BFN. Bit soon I know. Thankyou for giving me hope though. Not sure when I should test again.
> 
> xxClick to expand...
> 
> oh congrats :) that does give us hope i too i had my implant out 1st feb and no a/f whilst on it or since :wacko: so i gonna wait till the 1st march to even think about testing....i did ovulate tho!ewcm and pains from both sides on day 14 so :shrug: we'll have to wait and see lol :shrug:
> congrats again hun :hugs:and
> scs we're in the same boat i think lol :hugs::hugs:Click to expand...


Test buddies on March 1st then? :D xx


----------



## Dannib247

congrats xx


----------



## Worrisome

Ah wow congrats hun, youve given everyone hope.


----------



## GemmaG

purpleposting said:


> Oh sorry, I am sorry. I will post there. I just thought that it would give hope to those who have had implants out and were trying for a baby. I've had a lot of support on here while I've been umming and ahhing over hopeful symptoms, so thank you to those who have offered advice and their thoughts.
> Good luck for those still trying, don't give up hope, sending lots of babydust to you all,
> x

Dont be sorry hun!!! :flower:You have given people who have had the implant a little ray of hope. You must be sooo excited, i know i would be. Wishing a very happy and healthy 9mths :hugs:


----------



## poas - addict

i had my implant out 6 jan 2010, no af whilst on it (lucky me!!) First AF came 30 jan, finished 2 feb. I have been charting for the first time ever!! Ov on 10 feb, now in 2ww, its horrible!! symptom spotting at every little thing, congrats on your bfp, gives hope to all trying!!!


----------



## Mrs.Mc1985

Wow

Congrats to you!

That is how it I went for me when I came off BC in Nov on the 18th to be exact and on Dec 18 got my Bfp. I had to get an early scan to get my due date.


----------



## poas - addict

congrats to you to!!, hoping for my bfp soon, not sure when to test as only had one af since removal.


----------



## starcrossed

congratulations!!!


----------



## ~KACI~

Moved to BFP announcements for you :)


----------



## purpleposting

Thanks for all your congratulation messages! I'm glad it gives you hope if you have had the implant out recently. 
I must admit, I had convinced myself that the implant had mucked up my system and it would take me forever to conceive! 
The only bad thing is I have no idea about dates, but the midwife is getting in touch on tuesday so we'll see about a dating scan.
I only received the BFP from the docs 5 weeks after having the implant taken out and 7 weeks after my last period, we were BDing every other day(!) so we must have got lucky! Fingers crossed that it will happen for you all too, I know I'm not the first person that has managed to get a positive within weeks of having it removed, so it IS possible!
Don't give up on the BFNs or the BDing until you either get a positive or your period, and then if you do get your period, at least you know where you are again, and good luck! xxx


----------



## proudbabys

Congratulatoons Hun :)


----------



## nickyb6969

scs said:


> nickyb6969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> scs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> purpleposting said:
> 
> 
> Oh sorry, I am sorry. I will post there. I just thought that it would give hope to those who have had implants out and were trying for a baby. I've had a lot of support on here while I've been umming and ahhing over hopeful symptoms, so thank you to those who have offered advice and their thoughts.
> Good luck for those still trying, don't give up hope, sending lots of babydust to you all,
> x
> 
> I had a "period" around 1st Feb and had my implant removed on 4th. I didn't have periods when I was on it so I have no idea when to expect AF. Me and OH are desperately TTC though. Tested yesterday and BFN. Bit soon I know. Thankyou for giving me hope though. Not sure when I should test again.
> 
> xxClick to expand...
> 
> oh congrats :) that does give us hope i too i had my implant out 1st feb and no a/f whilst on it or since :wacko: so i gonna wait till the 1st march to even think about testing....i did ovulate tho!ewcm and pains from both sides on day 14 so :shrug: we'll have to wait and see lol :shrug:
> congrats again hun :hugs:and
> scs we're in the same boat i think lol :hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Test buddies on March 1st then? :D xxClick to expand...

would love too! :happydance::thumbup: fx for us lol :) xxxxx


----------



## Kim&amp;Lilly-Mae

Congratz.


----------



## majm1241

Congrats! :)


----------



## mommy2baby2

Congrats!! :baby:


----------



## ethans_mummy

i had my implant out four weeks ago and have had pregnancy symptoms for the last week tested but got a bfn tho but dr has told me to trey again this week as it could be to early to tell xx congratulations hun xx


----------



## Groovychick

Congratulations on your :bfp:


----------



## ArticBaby

Congratulations :baby:


----------

